# [Working]HOW TO TRANSFER DATA BETWEEN TWO PHONES WITH JUST Usb OTG and a USB cable



## axaitechie (Feb 8, 2014)

* [Working]HOW TO TRANSFER CHARGE AND DATA BETWEEN TWO PHONES WITHOUT PC/BLUETOOTH/WIFI share and JUST Usb OTG and a USB cable*

Hi guys.. Axaitechie here with a small piece of solution which I dont think many people around the world might be knowing or might be.. For those who dont know..this post if for them..extremely helpful for those who need it!

Yes if u need to transfer data between two phones like GBs of data n u u have atleast one phone that supports OTG and u been looking for pc to transfer data or been trying to use wifi share apps trust me this is a solution to npc-less transfers and EVEN U CAN BORTOW YOUR FRIENDS BATTERY CHARGE IF YOU ARE RUNNING LOW ON BATTERY!!!!!!

With just an OTG n a USB cable you CAN transfer data and battery charge between two phones!!

youl need:
A) 2 phones (atleast one with OTG support)
B)OTG connector
C)Usb cable.
D)file explorer like es file explorer

Here on il refer the phone that contains data and charge as "host" phone n to phone to be transferred as "second" phone.

If your second phone is a xperia device then go to settings ->xperia connectivity ->usb connectivity 

Change the usb connectivity mode from "MTP" to "MSC"..

Steps:

1)Just connect OTG cable to host phone...

2)The second phone connect usb cable.. N the pc usb part.. Which u connect to pc...connect it to the OTG 

*REMEMBER*
3)In the second phone select ur mass storage option!!

4) use file explorer (I used Es file explorer coz its the best I used)

BINGO.. On host phone u can see the memory card of second phone as "usbdisk"...plus.. The second phone will charge battery from first phone...


Worked on 

my xperia Z1 as host and micromax a65 as second phone..

my xperia Z1 as host and micromax a116 as second phone..

my xperia Z1 as host and xperia M as second phone..

my xperia M as host and xperia z1 as second phone..

Well all permutations of these phones..

If this post helped u please click the thanks button.. Just a click

Axaitechie


----------



## husko (Aug 9, 2015)

I have broken screen and digitizer on one phone which is locked with pattern. I would like to unlock it to get my photos from it. Is it possible to use one android as a mouse to control second android.? Phones are connected with USB cable.


----------



## Satsana (Dec 23, 2015)

axaitechie said:


> * [Working]HOW TO TRANSFER CHARGE AND DATA BETWEEN TWO PHONES WITHOUT PC/BLUETOOTH/WIFI share and JUST Usb OTG and a USB cable*
> 
> Hi guys.. Axaitechie here with a small piece of solution which I dont think many people around the world might be knowing or might be.. For those who dont know..this post if for them..extremely helpful for those who need it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very very nice thread ! I actually tried it out using my phones but only managed to charge the slave phone =O and not actually adb it or mount it's memory =O Any tips on what I might be missing ? Thanks again for this amazing thread ;3 Had the idea while messing around with my phones but this is the only thread I found which actually tells you how to do it =3 Thumbs up !


----------



## axaitechie (Dec 24, 2015)

Satsana said:


> Very very nice thread ! I actually tried it out using my phones but only managed to charge the slave phone =O and not actually adb it or mount it's memory =O Any tips on what I might be missing ? Thanks again for this amazing thread ;3 Had the idea while messing around with my phones but this is the only thread I found which actually tells you how to do it =3 Thumbs up !

Click to collapse



Not sure exactly... But it works only in mass storage mode...media transfer mode is not detected in the host phone .. Apparently there's not work around for this...but if you are running custom ROMs on second phone..u may get an option to run it as Mass Storage ..


----------



## axaitechie (Dec 24, 2015)

husko said:


> I have broken screen and digitizer on one phone which is locked with pattern. I would like to unlock it to get my photos from it. Is it possible to use one android as a mouse to control second android.? Phones are connected with USB cable.

Click to collapse



You can attach a USB mouse to the otg cable ...and connect it to ur phone..if ur phone supports otg..u can definitely use a mouse to use ur phone


----------



## Satsana (Dec 24, 2015)

axaitechie said:


> Not sure exactly... But it works only in mass storage mode...media transfer mode is not detected in the host phone .. Apparently there's not work around for this...but if you are running custom ROMs on second phone..u may get an option to run it as Mass Storage ..

Click to collapse



I'll check that out then thx for the tip =3. But do you think that maybe because i used an OTG connector with a male micro usb3 host =O  instead of a normal micro usb2 ? I did do an awkward connection =P And don't know if it poses a problem because on one side (through my "master" phone) i connected the male host micro usb3 OTG connector, and on the other side basic male micro usb2. (I'm gonna try using micro usb2 for the master and slave phones and i'll tell you how that goes too ;3)


----------



## axaitechie (Dec 24, 2015)

Satsana said:


> I'll check that out then thx for the tip =3. But do you think that maybe because i used an OTG connector with a male micro usb3 host =O  instead of a normal micro usb2 ? I did do an awkward connection =P And don't know if it poses a problem because on one side (through my "master" phone) i connected the male host micro usb3 OTG connector, and on the other side basic male micro usb2. (I'm gonna try using micro usb2 for the master and slave phones and i'll tell you how that goes too ;3)

Click to collapse



Unfortunately this mouthed fails with devices that use MTP ..example wud be most Samsung phones... just tried with a grand duos n it doesn't work ... But if the ROM supports MSC transfer, then u r in for luck...


----------



## Satsana (Dec 25, 2015)

axaitechie said:


> Unfortunately this mouthed fails with devices that use MTP ..example wud be most Samsung phones... just tried with a grand duos n it doesn't work ... But if the ROM supports MSC transfer, then u r in for luck...

Click to collapse



Nice then ! I'll be looking for one right now ;3 thx a lot for your valuable help hehe !


----------



## axaitechie (Dec 26, 2015)

:good:





Satsana said:


> Nice then ! I'll be looking for one right now ;3 thx a lot for your valuable help hehe !

Click to collapse


----------



## Azim Javed (Jan 6, 2016)

Great knowledge! I once got closr enough but still not quite..


----------



## EdwardSmith36 (Jan 9, 2016)

Just have a look in play store or app store, you will get see many apps to share data from one device to another.


----------



## husko (Jan 15, 2016)

axaitechie said:


> You can attach a USB mouse to the otg cable ...and connect it to ur phone..if ur phone supports otg..u can definitely use a mouse to use ur phone

Click to collapse



i couldn't see anything on screen. its not possible to use mouse connected to otg and mhl adapter at the same time. i ended buying new lcd for my phone.


----------



## erikandersen880 (Jan 16, 2016)

This is very smart. But what about contacts


----------



## Anunay.j (Apr 8, 2016)

husko said:


> I have broken screen and digitizer on one phone which is locked with pattern. I would like to unlock it to get my photos from it. Is it possible to use one android as a mouse to control second android.? Phones are connected with USB cable.

Click to collapse



You can use a mouse instead


----------



## durgeshg (Apr 23, 2016)

I have broken tuch pad tablet of android 4.0( screen is working) and tab doesn't support otg .
 Is it possible to use one android as a mouse to control second android.? Phones are connected with USB cable


----------



## brossovitch (Jun 16, 2016)

Everytime I connect 2 devices, I get a pop-up for gallery and it scans only images from the secondary (slave) phone. The Host phone will not acknowledge anything more than the pictures on the secondary device. I've been searching for days, is this thread completely dead?

Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## lehehe (Sep 23, 2016)

very smart idea.i'll try it


----------



## maheshsollu_1 (Dec 13, 2016)

axaitechie said:


> * [Working]HOW TO TRANSFER CHARGE AND DATA BETWEEN TWO PHONES WITHOUT PC/BLUETOOTH/WIFI share and JUST Usb OTG and a USB cable*
> 
> Hi guys.. Axaitechie here with a small piece of solution which I dont think many people around the world might be knowing or might be.. For those who dont know..this post if for them..extremely helpful for those who need it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 hi , thanks for the shared info.
I m trying to transfer the device data not the memory card data such as sms, contacts, docs, photo, video etc. Can we do the same process to and fro using the same OTG cable ?

thanks in advance


----------



## luffy54 (Mar 7, 2017)

good for charging, because for transfere I think wifi solutions like shareit are more interesting


________________________________________________________________________________
iphone 6 abonnement prix iphone 7


----------



## chandan kumarj (Oct 29, 2020)




----------

